

Dell "masked gunman" marketing stunt causes panic - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/dell-masked-gunman-marketing-stunt-causes-panic-two-employees-arrested-20110216/

======
makethetick
"This is one of the most stupid ideas I have ever heard. A manager decides to
dress a co-worker up as a biker wearing a mask and carrying unidentified metal
objects while yelling at people to go to the lobby. My initial thoughts in
that situation would probably be that this guy is an intruder and is on his
way to hurt somebody or blow something up."

Sums it up nicely

